# Donor FET Aged 45



## Treaclestreats (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi there - I'm starting my injections on Sunday 1st March - so excited   I'm a very positive person and am looking forward to the experience and positive results.


----------



## Doodles712 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi Treaclestreats

I had DE FET last October when I was 41 and am now 20weeks pg   Good luck


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

bon chance  Treaclestreats !!


----------



## Maggiephatcat (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello Treaclestreats 

My little boy was conceived from a FET using donor eggs  wishing you lots of luck. Your positive attitude will certainly go a long way to helping you achieve your dream 

If you're interested there is a wonderfully supportive thread for 'over 40's current cyclers' you'll get lots of support and encouragement if you want to join. I'll copy the link below for you...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=325911.new;topicseen#new

Good luck,
Maggie xx


----------



## Treaclestreats (Feb 19, 2015)

Maggiephatcat,

Maggie - thanks for your message.  My delay in responding is only due to the fact that I'm so engrossed on what is happening. Thank you for the link, I will have a read  

Doodles712 - that's amazing, congratulations.  

Thank you for your support and well wishes. Buserelin injections have been going so well, only a couple of bruises - I've not done them myself, DH has been doing them - he's amazing.  I've been having the odd hot flush but nothing I can't handle.  Progynova tablets also seem ok, no nausea at all, but I am tired?!  I'm now on my final week and FET is either Friday or Sunday    .  Scan on Friday 3rd was excellent, with a 10.4mm lining. Started Cyclogest yesterday and my DH is helping too.  and the Buserelin injections end on Wednesday.  This has been an amazing experience so far and I am taking it one day at a time.

I'll post back with more news soon.

One final question, as I'm new to this - I see from all the posts that they have a description under each message from the person about their history - how do I go about having that information under my post/name?


----------

